# [Regular Season Game 33] Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(19-13)/(22-9)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, November 31, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Kidd / Barea / Marion / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets' trip to Dallas earlier this month ended with a controversial overtime win well after Dirk Nowitzki got an elbow full of teeth from Carl Landry, who subsequently endured six hours of surgery.
> 
> The rest of the Rockets might prefer a trip to the dentist's chair over reliving their November visit from the Mavericks.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate the Mavs. Cry baby Cuban coming to town!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

New Year Eve, Payback time 
*.
.
.
..
..
..
...
...
...
....
....
....
....*

Landry knocks out Dirk's teeth.:bowen:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

**** dallas! up 9 at the half and playing damn good..whoo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man playoff type game... 
Great win
Dallas Sucks


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR*.:champagne:
*HUGE* AND *AMAZING* win,what a game to end 2009.
Refs were terrible.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Huge win. We get to tie up the season series. We should have swept them.

Duck Fallas


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Huge win. We get to tie up the season series. We should have swept them.
> 
> Duck Fallas


For real, or at least be up 3-1 in the series if we didnt blow that retarded lead in the 4th... :smackalot:


----------

